# Fortinet client not working on desktop



## vickynet (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello,
I am facing problem working with fortinet client at home desktop. For the first time after installation, its working but after a single restart internet explorer or any other explorer is not opening the web page. And while shutdown the fortinet client all explorer starts working. I am using reliance broadband with a DHCP connection. Please help


----------

